# Legendary Haunt Tour 2017 located announced!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Legendary Haunt Tour 2017 going to the Philly area:

http://coaster-nation.com/transworld-reveals-location-for-2017-legendary-haunt-tour/


----------

